# Great Deal



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cool router and a great sale too. i have a Dewalt router combo thats similar to that one and it works great. thanks for the post


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have the bosch model, but the PC seems like a very good alternative. I like how they modified many of the features with this newer model (for micro changes, grips, construction, etc) - looks like a real winner! enjoy the new toy …um.. I mean.. tool.

P.S. you listed the handles under CON, but from having the wooden handles on the Bosch they are very slippery, as opposed to the rubber ones on the other brands (including PC) - sure they look very cool, but not very practical. I actually have my fixed based permanently attached to my router table… I only work freehand with the plunge base which has RUBBER handles (ironically).


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Got one of these for a friend for Christmas 2006 and have heard no complaints.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had this set for a while…while its much better than the craftman (which I burned up with use) and the Riobi that used to be in my router table, It has a couple of problems

While in the router table, the screws that held the motor's adjustment teeth came out…both of them. This caused the adjuster to quit working. I was lucky I hadn't vacumed them up. I found them after about 30 minutes of sifting through the shavings and dust. Put them back in with a little thread lock this time.

The system uses the fixed base for the router table, which I don't mind. The problem is that fine dust collects between the motor and the mount and it can freeze up. I have to pull the whole thing out and clean the motor and the base. I hate to say this but the tolerance is too tight for that application.

Given those two problems are the only ones I have had with it, I am very satisfied with mine. As a matter of fact, I will probably buy another set for the shop.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

HP? Model?


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

I've had the PC 890 for a few years now. I have the fixed base set up in my router table and had the same problem that Greg mentioned. The the saw dust was binding the height adjustment. The solution was a no brainer, just whipe the router body with WD-40. That had the height adjustment working better than new.

My big I-DON'T-LIKE with this router is the plung base. Because of it's offset design, it can bind when using the plung feature. I felt like helping it along with a BFH (you need to be in the navy to know what is.) The plung base needs a total redesign. Can somebody find the guy who designed the plung base and kick him square in the balls? That would adequately express my disfaction.

Does any one have any suggestions for a good after market router fence?

Your buddy, TheHarr


----------

